# To John H & other people like you who think the same!



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Why do I think same sex marriages are wrong, because its wrong religiously. If this country keep trying to change Gods laws (which it was built on!) then its gonna suffer big time! These so called Christan's keep letting things slide. Same sex marriages, Trying to change the pledge "one nation under God" Taking down a ten commandments statue, why are these people trying to make God mad? But when something like 9-11 happen, U people like John H feel all sad and ask God "Why did u let this happen?" U people will never learn. And if u do, it'll be to late.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 7, 2005)

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 7, 2005)

*insert hearty laugh here*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> U people like John H feel all sad and ask God "Why did u let this happen?"




I would never ask god that, it would be like talking to puff the magic dragon cuz neither one exists.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 7, 2005)

muslems believe that wemon need to be all covered up, but does that mean that you should abide by their rules?  i mean- your not muslem.  so why should people who dont believe the same things as you have to follow the same rules as your belief projects.  you are the epitome of ignorance, and the reason why things like 911 happen.  its called tolerance and understanding.  some people think differently, and if you dont like it, go cry in the corner.  dont try to change them.  


p.s.  i dont understand why people put all of their beliefs and unquestioned faith in a book written 2000 years ago, when people were 2000 years dumber, and believed in spontaneous generation and whitchcraft.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2005)

the question you should _really_ be asking is, was Tyson really  hungry when he bit Holyfield's ear off?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> If this country keep trying to change Gods laws (which it was built on!)


OK.?...








I could have sworn the founders of our country left Europe to avoid being told what religious beliefs they had to follow, and declared independance to insure we always have the freedoms they did not!?

(Maybe I'm mistaken)


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 7, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> muslems believe that wemon need to be all covered up



Thats because they think wemon are demons... wemon...demon...hehh...ah ha... blahaaha ...ok ill stop now.. sorry im insane...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> sorry im insane...


Did you want some Cocoa Puffs as well??


----------



## ALBOB2 (Jun 7, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Thats because they think wemon are demons.



You just gave me a newfound respect for the Muslim religion.


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

Fundamentalist America here we come.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

_You can not be serious with this thread. _


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

You sounded like a Brazilian John McEnroe for a moment there...


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> You sounded like a Brazilian John McEnroe for a moment there...


_I am not happy with the search results for this name. _


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am not happy with the search results for this name. _


You needed a search engine to figure out who it was?    Have you been sharing a cave with Osama?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Fundamentalist America here we come.


Sure...   Where do I sign up?  (Not)

Dix!!
 |
 |
 |
\|/


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Sure... Where do I sign up? (Not)
> 
> Dix!!
> |
> ...


Just go visit the Whitehouse.  It's full of them these days.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> You needed a search engine to figure out who it was?


_I never heard of him before, he played tennis and he is into politics. Is that all or is he famous for something else? _


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

He won 7 Gram Slams and is a former number one player.  He's probably more famous for his temper on court.  I bet you know about Anna Kournikova and she hasn't won shit.  Oh, unless you count best T&A award in FHM


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## joesmooth20 (Jun 7, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

>


    U guys make me laugh at lease once a day!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the question you should _really_ be asking is, was Tyson really hungry when he bit Holyfield's ear off?


Yes, in fact he was...  he just wasnt man enough to chew and swallow...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Okay, God Hand...

Bro, you should have asked for some back up before starting this crap. 

FIRST OFF, PLEASE DO NOT LET WHAT I SAY OFFEND YOU, I REFUSE TO JUDGE PEOPLE ACCORDING TO THEIR ACTIONS, AND NO MATTER SEXUAL ORIENTATION, I LOVE EVERYONE. I refuse to dislike someone because they are attracted to the same gender as they are.

Homosexualilty is an augmentable complex thought process. If anybody wants to actually debate (EDIT: Intelligently and politely) about this type of thing, please, reply.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Do you think Jesus Christ would accept gay people?


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Whats next? Animals and humans? But of course, theres nothing wrong with that its ALL natural


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Do you think Jesus would accept someone who persecutes gay people?

Do you think Jesus would accept someone who masturbates? Who gets drunk? Who lies? Who steals? Who steals?

The list goes on my friend. The list goes on. Dont think yourself better or higher than others, I certainly dont.

The issue is whether one wants to change or not.


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Do you think Jesus would accept someone who persecutes gay people?
> 
> Do you think Jesus would accept someone who masturbates? Who gets drunk? Who lies? Who steals? Who steals?
> 
> ...




I agree 100%, the only problem is that Jesus is just a fictional character.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Do you think Jesus would accept someone who persecutes gay people?
> 
> Do you think Jesus would accept someone who masturbates? Who gets drunk? Who lies? Who steals? Who steals?
> 
> ...


........Your right, but nothing is worse than abomination. BUT YOU ARE 99.9% RIGHT  I wonder can u be forgiven for being gay? I dont think so.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, the only problem is that Jesus is just a fictional character.


Our u 100% sure Foreman.........no that would be impossible unless you live 2000+ years ago.


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, the only problem is that Jesus is just a fictional character.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Can you be forgiven for masturbating? For lying? For stealing? For having sexual relations outside of marriage? 

I could do it again... Lol

Yes, you can. Jesus forgives everyone, and loves everyone, even men who are sexually attracted to other men. No matter how much anybody doesnt like it.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Can you be forgiven for masturbating? For lying? For stealing? For having sexual relations outside of marriage?
> 
> I could do it again... Lol
> 
> Yes, you can. Jesus forgives everyone, and loves everyone, even men who are sexually attracted to other men. No matter how much anybody doesnt like it.


Theres is a difference bewteen commiting and living in sin.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, the only problem is that Jesus is just a fictional character.


Must you make such claims? What do you or I gain from statements like this? 

Dont knock my Jesus


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

>


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Bro, if one is a truly a Christian, then they refuse to live in sin. If they are not, then what does it matter? If one does not accept the forgiveness of the LORD, and try to live in his ways, then they are not truly Christians.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> to live in his ways, then they are not truly Christians.


Is this really possible? I mean theres only one Jesus.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

... WHAT???

What are you saying?


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

>


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> ... WHAT???
> 
> What are you saying?



I mean, Jesus is the only person born not to commit a sin! How in the hell is I suppose to live up to that?


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

>


                                                        

This is how I feel sometimes.......redspy.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Wait here, Im saying, erase all known sin from your life, i.e. masturbation (touchy issue, the physical act may not be sin, but, all the negative sexual thoughts around it certainly are), swearing, getting drunk, doing [mind-altering] drugs, theft, lying, etc. And we cant say, "oh, im never gonna sin again", because that, in and of itself would be a lie. The issue is to try as hard as you can to be an upright person, AND MOST OF ALL, BE REALLY COOL TO EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY PEOPLE YOU DONT LIKE.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Wait here, Im saying, erase all known sin from your life, i.e. masturbation (touchy issue, the physical act may not be sin, but, all the negative sexual thoughts around it certainly are), swearing, getting drunk, doing [mind-altering] drugs, theft, lying, etc. And we cant say, "oh, im never gonna sin again", because that, in and of itself would be a lie. The issue is to try as hard as you can to be an upright person, AND MOST OF ALL, BE REALLY COOL TO EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY PEOPLE YOU DONT LIKE.



I just dont see how a christan can accept homosexual.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I just dont see how a christan can accept homosexual.





I'm not religious but aren't we all supposed to be all God's children.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

I dont accept it. I hate the action of homosexuality, I despise it. I refuse to hate the people who are homosexual. 

Love is the second most important message The LORD gives to us. The first is to love Him with all of our hearts and souls.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

I have a question for you God's Hand, what would you do if you son or daughter came out gay or lesbian, would you disown them or would you still love them?


----------



## redspy (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> This is how I feel sometimes.......redspy.


If that's the case I suggest you seek some professional help. And make it quick. I tire of people imposing their values on others. I don't believe in God, Jesus or the Bible so why should I be dictated to by the likes of you? In case you've forgotten with live in a multicultural nation, not a Christian state.  Now I know that's upsetting, but it's the truth.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

FOR THOSE WHO ARE HOMOSEXUAL,

again, please dont be offended by this

In my book, I put homosexuality in the same boat as heterosexual premarital relations. If someone is having homosexually lustful thoughts/desires, I think of it the same as premarital heterosexual lust. The same with premarital sex, and homosexual sex. Except, homosexuals can (in some places) get LEGALLY married, it does not mean they are married in the eyes of God, I assume its something similar to calling a PB&J a tuna sandwhich. Just because you call it a tuna sandwhich, dont mean it is. Just like calling a homosexual marriage a marriage doesnt make it a marriage, In God's eyes. 

IM NOT SAYING "GOD HATES GAY PEOPLE". Im saying he doesnt like homosecual relations, JUST LIKE HE DOESNT LIKE PREMARITAL HETERO ONES.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have a question for you God's Hand, what would you do if you son or daughter came out gay or lesbian, would you disown them or would you still love them?


I myself would love them all the same. Though you werent asking me... ... I need to shut up... 

Me=


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Whats next? Animals and humans? But of course, theres nothing wrong with that its ALL natural


Many animals in the wild, practice complex social behaivior...

Even Homosexuality


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have a question for you God's Hand, what would you do if you son or daughter came out gay or lesbian, would you disown them or would you still love them?


Both


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I myself would love them all the same. Though you werent asking me... ... I need to shut up...
> 
> Me=


Thats OK, I welcome your opinion.
I personally hope that my kids come out straight, but if they came out gay I will also love them the same. 
And for the record I am straight.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Both


Care to elaborate?


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> FOR THOSE WHO ARE HOMOSEXUAL,
> 
> again, please dont be offended by this
> 
> ...



Do u think gays have a chance of going to heaven?


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Care to elaborate?


If they our gay, their gonna have to act real straight around me and others  or thats their ass.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Just like calling a homosexual marriage a marriage doesnt make it a marriage, In God's eyes


Marriage should not be legal!!!
It is a violation between Church & State...

It should exist only in the eyes of the given Religion who supports/validates each individual union.

_(Now if I can only convince the Insurance companies..._
_I'll be home free!!!)_


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

yes. as long as they truly love Jesus, and try as hard as they can to follow his ways. I have to vacuum now, so that my mother doesnt make me meet Jesus early.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

If I came home one day and caught my son getting fuck in the butt by a punk, I'll make him get a sex change.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Do u think gays have a chance of going to heaven?




No, because heaven does not exist, unless you count in between Pam Andersons tatas.  In which point they would never get there either.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

WOAH... In between two [obviously] fake things is heaven? Id rather be in hell, where at least I know something is real.

Bro, thats what Im talkin about, swearing doesnt fit into following God's ways...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No, because heaven does not exist, unless you count in between Pam Andersons tatas. In which point they would never get there either.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No, because heaven does not exist, unless you count in between Pam Andersons tatas.  In which point they would never get there either.


Woooooooooooooo! Fake Tits!!                                                                                            out of all the breast u chose these! Idiot


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> yes. as long as they truly love Jesus, and try as hard as they can to follow his ways


Now, Now, Now...

If you make all the buddists, shintohists, muslims, hebrews, animists, hindu's, and the various remaining native religions do that, *"you'll"* be breaking the law


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Now, Now, Now...
> 
> If you make all the buddists, shintohists, muslims, hebrews, animists, hindu's, and the various remaining native religions do that, *"you'll"* be breaking the law


?????


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Now, Now, Now...
> 
> If you make all the buddists, shintohists, muslims, hebrews, animists, hindu's, and the various remaining native religions do that, *"you'll"* be breaking the law


Mmk. I can deal.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> out of all the breast u chose these! Idiot




Judge not lest ye be judged.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Judge not lest ye be judged.


Like I said, out of all the breast, u chose these. Fucking idiot. Hope u have fun with your fake tits for the rest of eternity


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Like I said, out of all the breast, u chose these. Fucking idiot.


Hey! You can't talk to my Dale like that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> ?????


Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof...

--Amendment One, Bill of Rights, United States Constitution

"Fucking Idiot"


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah dude, Dale is a pretty cool guy...

If Im not mistaken, hes helped me out a couple times...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Like I said, out of all the breast, u chose these. Fucking idiot. Hope u have fun with your fake tits for the rest of eternity



Eternity ends when you die, then you become worm food, nothing else.

You sound like you are full of sexual frustration, you should hook up with min0.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

I had a thread about bad gas, and she sent me a link about some porn star who farts (I didnt realize it was porn... Ive learned some about min0 since then)... IM GLAD I HAVE A SLOW BROWSER, cuz no images loaded by the time I closed it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 7, 2005)

I talked with my friend Stephen who is friends with Jesus, he said that Jesus would be mad if he heard you were using his name to hate on people.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Man, like I said, it's all about love. Gotta love everyone, no matter race or creed or gender. (Killswitch Engage lyrics... Man they rock)


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Fucking idiot. Hope u have fun with your fake tits for the rest of eternity



words of a guy going straight to heaven.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Busylivin, if I remember correctly, you're a Brother, right?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I had a thread about bad gas, and she sent me a link about some porn star who farts (I didnt realize it was porn... Ive learned some about min0 since then)... IM GLAD I HAVE A SLOW BROWSER, cuz no images loaded by the time I closed it.


Sorry about that, sometimes I get carried away.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Busylivin, if I remember correctly, you're a Brother, right?


Brother as in "what's up my brother" or brother as in "hello my religious brother"?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Busylivin, if I remember correctly, you're a Brother, right?


depends on what do you mean by Brother... Christian? Yes.  man of the cloth? Nope


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 7, 2005)

Lol, its okay. You redeemed yourself with the name game. Thanks for the complement, I caught it...

As in, Brother in Christ.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Lol, its okay. You redeemed yourself with the name game. Thanks for the complement, I caught it...
> 
> As in, Brother in Christ.


I thought you trying to figure out if he was black!?!


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> As in, Brother in Christ.


yes Sir...


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I thought you trying to figure out if he was black!?!


that crossed my mind, too


----------



## gr81 (Jun 7, 2005)

this thread makes me sicc, you are so pathetic and foolish its amazing, unprecedented even. The best thing you can do at this point is juts know your role little child and shut your mouth.. time to grow up and live in reality, not your own fantasy world


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

OK now I am not Christian does that not make a brother or a sister?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK now I am not Christian does that not make a brother or a sister?



makes you unfortunate


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> OK now I am not Christian does that not make a brother or a sister?


You can be my brother...

...Or sister


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Monkey man I felt left out of the family.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> this thread makes me sicc, you are so pathetic and foolish its amazing, unprecedented even. The best thing you can do at this point is juts know your role little child and shut your mouth.. time to grow up and live in reality, not your own fantasy world


Dude u take things way to serious.  With...your.......CANDY ASS!


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> And for the record I am straight.


Damn girl, you are destroying my hystarical images of you as a tranny.  But hey.  I still love you and Jesus does too.  Penis or not.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 7, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Damn girl, you are destroying my hystarical images of you as a tranny.  But hey.  I still love you and Jesus does too.  Penis or not.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Damn busylivin I justed looked at your pics! You look like me!   With forty more pounds of muscle


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn busylivin I justed looked at your pics! You look like me!   With forty more pounds of muscle


and without that tatoo across my face 


thanks, btw


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I mean, Jesus is the only person born not to commit a sin! How in the hell is I suppose to live up to that?



That's not really true, Jesus and his peeps wrote the bible. If me and my friends wrote a book about my life...........trust me I wouldn't turn water into wine, I would piss: wine, beer, Vodka, you name it and I'dd piss it. Jesus was sinning all the time, he just didn't let it get recorded. How can you trust a hippie to tell the truth in a self written autobiography.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> How can you trust a *hippie* to tell the truth in a self written autobiography


That's how they did the illusions back then...

Like David copperfield, they would just make things change/disappear under
cover of _*WEED*_ smoke..

Running off all quick in those dirty Birkenstocks


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That's not really true, Jesus and his peeps wrote the bible. If me and my friends wrote a book about my life...........trust me I wouldn't turn water into wine, I would piss: wine, beer, Vodka, you name it and I'dd piss it. Jesus was sinning all the time, he just didn't let it get recorded. How can you trust a hippie to tell the truth in a self written autobiography.


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why do I think same sex marriages are wrong, because its wrong religiously. If this country keep trying to change Gods laws (which it was built on!) then its gonna suffer big time! These so called Christan's keep letting things slide. Same sex marriages, Trying to change the pledge "one nation under God" Taking down a ten commandments statue, why are these people trying to make God mad? But when something like 9-11 happen, U people like John H feel all sad and ask God "Why did u let this happen?" U people will never learn. And if u do, it'll be to late.



There is a very simple solution to this problem; feed the Christians to the Lions once and for all.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

_I never seen Jesus walking around with a woman. _


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> There is a very simple solution to this problem; feed the Christians to the Lions once and for all.


Maybe the Atheists need a crusade now!?
A little Payback... 

Eye for an Eye, they should accept that!?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Maybe the Atheists need a crusade now!?
> A little Payback...
> 
> Eye for an Eye, they should accept that!?




atheists make up only 8% of the world's population...

bring it


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> and without that tatoo across my face
> 
> 
> thanks, btw


What are u talking about?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What are u talking about?


the tattoo now covered by the mask


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> the tattoo now covered by the mask


yeah what's up w/that...

You into Dirtbikes or Paintball?


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> atheists make up only 8% of the world's population...
> 
> bring it


_There are more rich people or poor people? There are more smart people or stupid people? More beautiful people..

You get the idea. _


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _There are more rich people or poor people? There are more smart people or stupid people? More beautiful people..
> 
> You get the idea. _


No.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> There is a very simple solution to this problem; feed the Christians to the Lions once and for all.


I got a better plan!


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _There are more rich people or poor people? There are more smart people or stupid people? More beautiful people..
> 
> You get the idea. _



only meant that an 'atheist crusade' would be futile


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> only meant that an 'atheist crusade' would be futile



The Christian crusades were a smashing success though.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

I made this thread to see what John H bisexual   ass had to say.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> only meant that an 'atheist crusade' would be futile


I only think It'd take the Jews and Muslims to get our back...
We wouldn't even need the X-billion hindu's


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I only think It'd take the Jews and Muslims to get our back...
> We wouldn't even need the X-billion hindu's


well christian vs. non-christian would be a different story.

but we still outnumber Jews+muslims+atheists


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi God Hand  

I'm not bisexual, I just like men and women.  

In other words, I fuck men and women. 


John H


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

if you add the hindus, you're golden


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Damn!  I tried to edit before u notice!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> only meant that an 'atheist crusade' would be futile


_Atheists are the majority of rich people. Megalomaniac evil people. Praying people stand no chance. 


I am nice tough. _


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> well christian vs. non-christian would be a different story.
> 
> but we still outnumber Jews+muslims+atheists



Sorry but thats not true.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Atheists are the majority of rich people. Megalomaniac evil people. Praying people stand no chance. _


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Atheists are the majority of rich people. Megalomaniac evil people. Praying people stand no chance.
> 
> 
> I am nice tough. _



Will get you types to come together and then will let loose a H-Bomb......100 megatons.  Instant death.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Sorry but thats not true.



yes it is 

Atheists-8% (By atheists, I'm not including agnostic, or "Non-Religious")
Muslims- 21%
Jews    - .22%
-------------
* 29.22%*

Christians - *33%*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Will get you types to come together and then will let loose a H-Bomb......100 megatons. Instant death.


Yeah... That's working real good with the Muslim Extremist's right now


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Will get you types to come together and then will let loose a H-Bomb......100 megatons.  Instant death.


_Do your thing. Atheists already killed your leader. 

 _


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> yes it is
> 
> Atheists-8% (By atheists, I'm not including agnostic, or "Non-Religious")
> Muslims- 21%
> ...



I hate to break the news to you but the Christians are the only religion who keep detailed records of their numbers............and they count all baptisms ( many change religions, and this is not recorded) and once a Christian always counted as one. Their records are a joke.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah... That's working real good with the Muslim Extremist's right now



I dont give a fuck! I'll blow all you all ass away! And take mine with ya!


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate to break the news to you but the Christians are the only religion who keep detailed records of their numbers............and they count all baptisms ( many change religions, and this is not recorded) and once a Christian always counted as one. Their records are a joke.



If he did a chart on REAL christans, shit, theres probably more Foremans


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Do your thing. Atheists already killed your leader. _
> 
> _ _


Yep, and then we'll see who goes to heaven 

When the advanced race of cockroaches evolves from the charred rubble...
They'll have a laugh too!

(Or is this going to be the garden of eden again, 7days after the bomb?)


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate to break the news to you but the Christians are the only religion who keep detailed records of their numbers............and they count all baptisms ( many change religions, and this is not recorded) and once a Christian always counted as one. Their records are a joke.



nevermind..


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Do your thing. Atheists already killed your leader.
> 
> _



And did they ass turned christans. Dumb slut hoe.


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> nevermind..



Nice comeback, it sucks when your facts are tainted


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yep, and then we'll see who goes to heaven
> 
> When the advanced race of cockroaches evolves from the charred rubble...
> They'll have a laugh too!
> ...



Your ancestors have more brains than u! I talking monkeys and apes of course! Cause thats were we all come from!


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nice comeback, it sucks when your facts are tainted


comeback to what? you're challenging the most accurate records available with "the records aren't accurate"


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> comeback to what? you're challenging the most accurate records available with "the records aren't accurate"


Yeah Foreman! U want us to face facts, so u have to too bitch ass fuckhole.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> And did they ass turned christans. Dumb slut hoe.


_That is why the Roman Empire ended. _


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I dont give a fuck! I'll blow all you all ass away! And take mine with ya!


As soon as you want to come over to Dee-troit, I got some for ya...


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yeah Foreman! U want us to face facts, so u have to too bitch ass fuckhole.



you're really dampening your thread's case with posts like this.


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> comeback to what? you're challenging the most accurate records available with "the records aren't accurate"



Do some research on how the Christians record there numbers. They DO NOT remove anyone who was ever baptized ( even if they are now of another faith, or a non believer). They DO NOT remove you from the list if you convert to another religon or become an atheist. It is just a numbers game for them so they can say they are the biggest religion in the world. Wow and wouldn't you know it about 20 years ago they were #3 on the list.......they are good at twisting numbers.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That is why the Roman Empire ended. _


And those filthy barbarians came Christians to. You've got to come better than that anus lips!


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Who has a damn bunny for their avatar? Go kill yourself so your parents can make rabbit stew!


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> you're really dampening your thread's case with posts like this.


Exactly....

Challenging mankind to accept the precepts of a Holy God and then Calling your opponants a "bitch ass fuckhole" does seem a tad counter-productive.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

"Puppy Power" Get your extra lame ass..........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> And those filthy barbarians came Christians to. You've got to come better than that anus lips!


Yes, because of the crusades, not because god is right or truer than anyone elses deity!?


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Exactly....
> 
> Challenging mankind to accept the precepts of a Holy God and then Calling your opponants a "bitch ass fuckhole" does seem a tad counter-productive.


I'm not trying to do anything! I just find it so funny how people our so damn friendly to these homos.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Do some research on how the Christians record there numbers. They DO NOT remove anyone who was ever baptized ( even if they are now of another faith, or a non believer). They DO NOT remove you from the list if you convert to another religon or become an atheist. It is just a numbers game for them so they can say they are the biggest religion in the world. Wow and wouldn't you know it about 20 years ago they were #3 on the list.......they are good at twisting numbers.



*You would have to apply this to all religions, though.*  No... there is no checklist maintained by any religion.  Best estimates suggest these numbers, that is all. I never claimed their full-proof accuracy.  

Do you have anything to suggest otherwise?


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to do anything! I just find it so funny how people our so damn friendly to these homos.



We are friendly to " Homos" as you like to call them, because we are secure in our heterosexuality.....and you are in a deep homosexual panic!


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yes, because of the crusades, not because god is right or truer than anyone elses deity!?


Crusades!?  What tha fuck are u talking about? Roman empire ended in A.D 500. Crusades didnt start till A.D. 800 and up. The Roman empire was already gone!   U people dont know jack shit!


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> *You would have to apply this to all religions, though.*  No... there is no checklist maintained by any religion.  Best estimates suggest these numbers, that is all. I never claimed their full-proof accuracy.
> 
> Do you have anything to suggest otherwise?



He got yo ass Forefuck!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to do anything! I just find it so funny how people our so damn friendly to these homos.


We'll see what you think, when god decides to have 3 dikes pull you out of a burning car!


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> We are friendly to " Homos" as you like to call them, because we are secure in our heterosexuality.....and you are in a deep homosexual panic!


Good one


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> *You would have to apply this to all religions, though.*  No... there is no checklist maintained by any religion.  Best estimates suggest these numbers, that is all. I never claimed their full-proof accuracy.
> 
> Do you have anything to suggest otherwise?



All I know the numbers 20 years ago had christians as the #3 religon in the world, now they say #1......a slave is a slave, so I don't care what % they throw out.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> We'll see what you think, when god decides to have 3 dikes pull you out of a burning car!


And after that, well have a fourism!  Keep it comin bitches!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Who has a damn bunny for their avatar? Go kill yourself so your parents can make rabbit stew!





			
				god hand said:
			
		

> "Puppy Power" Get your extra lame ass..........



_
Last line of this post.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=625605&postcount=61 _


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> We'll see what you think, when god decides to have 3 dikes pull you out of a burning car!



That is my ultimate sexual fantasy.........Dikes........yummy


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is my ultimate sexual fantasy.........Dikes........yummy


U aint lying! Now if it were three homos I would have thank them.......then put each one of them abominations in the truck of the burning car!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is my ultimate sexual fantasy.........Dikes........yummy


I'm glad I could help, goodnight


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm glad I could help, goodnight


Yeah take yo monkey ass to sleep!


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> U aint lying! Now if it were three homos I would have thank them.......then put each one of them abominations in the truck of the burning car!


      
now thats funny


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> now thats funny



Well....  I try.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> All I know the numbers 20 years ago had christians as the #3 religon in the world, now they say #1......a slave is a slave, so I don't care what % they throw out.



Regardless, it appears Muslims will have more numbers than Christians eventually anyway.

As god hand portrays the mis-guided Christian view anyway, people believe that saying you're Christian (or any religion for that matter) is enough. A little more "practicing what you preach" would go a long way...

So I guess I do agree with you.. those numbers mean nothing, for all parties included


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yeah take yo monkey ass to sleep!


We don't lose no sleep in motown...





...Especially over U


----------



## GFR (Jun 7, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Well....  I try.



There is some dude on a thread........."anyone from santabarbra CA"   looking for you.


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> We don't lose no sleep in motown...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do u have a apple in your monkey mouth? Or have u just been eating to much ape pussy?


----------



## god hand (Jun 7, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> You have got to be kidding me.


Youll wont be saying the same thing when I have that glock to yo dome!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> People believe that saying you're Christian (or any religion for that matter) is enough. A little more "practicing what you preach" would go a long way...


Yeah... and those are the people *GOTHAND* is hoping has his back!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 8, 2005)

The real question is... will Santa Claus still give you presents if your gay?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The real question is... will Santa Claus still give you presents if your gay?


And will my coming out of the closet effect the delivery of my Chocolate Easter bunnie?

(Christ is so smart...  Affiliating all the Kiddie Bling w/familiar christian sabbaths)


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

Sports Fans?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Sports Fans?


i was wondering when you'd pop up tonight


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


That looks like a list of my closest and dearest friends


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i was wondering when you'd pop up tonight


  That damn avatar!!!!!!!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That looks like a list of my closest and dearest friends


Its missing dirty fithy monkeys!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 8, 2005)

How bout the lovin God Hand? Come on man. As your Brother in Christ, I am called to rebuke you, you need to love up people who are rude to you...


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The real question is... will Santa Claus still give you presents if your gay?



Thats an excellent question Big. It is not common knowledge but I have it on good authority that Santa hats fags even more than Jesus does ( and Jesus hates them so much he will send them to the burning misery of hell for eternity) so as you can guess Santa hates them allot. Thus the fags get 0 toys.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> How bout the lovin God Hand? Come on man. As your Brother in Christ, I am called to rebuke you, you need to love up people who are rude to you...


Well.....I understand what your saying, but I'm from tha hood. I have a hard time turning the other cheek. What am I'm going to get by treating people who treat me bad good?  I am to old to let people use and abuse me.   I been treated bad by people all my life and a couple years ago I said to myself......fuck that shit! I aint no hoe!


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats an excellent question Big. It is not common knowledge but I have it on good authority that Santa hats fags even more than Jesus does ( and Jesus hates them so much he will send them to the burning misery of hell for eternity) so as you can guess Santa hates them allot. Thus the fags get 0 toys.


      They get know toys? U mean didos!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Well.....I understand what you saying, but I'm from tha hood.
> What am I'm going to get by people who treat me bad good?
> 
> I been treated bad by people all my life a couple years ago
> I said to myself......fuck that shit cause I aint no hoe!


2pacs next hidden treasure ep...


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> ( and Jesus hates them so much he will send them to the burning misery of hell for eternity)


This is one thing nobody on this planet knows. Gods heart. Yes he loves us, but he is the one who made hell to,so......I think theres something that says if u commit a sin against the holy ghost u cannot be forgiven. I never understood this?  Do any of u?


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

theres no hell. God wouldn't give you free will if he punished it with hell. Maybe a purgatory, but no hell.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 2pacs next hidden treasure ep...


Very funny bunny


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> theres no hell. God wouldn't give you free will if he punished it with hell. Maybe a purgatory, but no hell.


Theres an anti everything. day-night white-black cold-hot water-fire.
I have a hard time believing Hitler made it to heaven.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 8, 2005)

Well man, I want you all to know you can talk smack about me til the cows come home, okay?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> day-night white-black cold-hot water-fire


to the black, to the white, the red, and the brown, the purple and yellow


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Well man, I want you all to know you can talk smack about me til the cows come home, okay?


Ok... Bitch!

Come over to my other thread and I'll tell you about yo mama too!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 8, 2005)

wheres the other one? (my mom is pretty fat, so you know...)


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ok... Bitch!
> 
> Come over to my other thread and I'll tell you about yo mama too!


   man o man


----------



## goandykid (Jun 8, 2005)

Hitler was mentally unstable. True, if there's a hell he's in it, i doubt we'll ever know. 

But don't base your beliefs on the fact that there's an opposite of most things. 

I think that howmost people will support the fact that theres one supreme being or something along those lines, i think ppl will also agree that there's some form of punishment for your deeds. IE Karma, Hell, etc. W/E it is, it's gotta suck.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ok... Bitch!
> 
> Come over to my other thread and I'll tell you about yo mama too!


Where I'm from, if u talk about somebody momma, thats an dentist appointment.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Hitler was mentally unstable. True, if there's a hell he's in it, i doubt we'll ever know.
> 
> But don't base your beliefs on the fact that there's an opposite of most things.
> 
> I think that howmost people will support the fact that theres one supreme being or something along those lines, i think ppl will also agree that there's some form of punishment for your deeds. IE Karma, Hell, etc. W/E it is, it's gotta suck.


I dont remember anything in the bible saying hell is a place were u burn.  That will be after the last judgment.  Sinners thrown into the lake of fire.  Y wouldnt it just of said hell? REMEMBER! Its all translated! So........


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Where I'm from, if u talk about somebody momma, thats an dentist appointment.


Where I come from...  If you *don't* know how to talk about somebody's mama, it's a dentist appt


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah... ... Revelations makes for an interesting read. Specially seeing as how it's going to go down, soon enough here.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

Foreman what would u do if u heard the horns blow? Youll probably hit all fours faster than Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Foreman what would u do if u heard the horns blow? Youll probably hit all fours faster than Monica Lewinsky.



That is an excellent question. When I hear the horns blow the first thing I do is throw my crack and weed out the window. Next I hit the gas peddle like a back talking bitch . If I can't shake the pigs I will usually drive off a bridge and kill myself; but I have only had to do this five or six times.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Foreman what would u do if u heard the horns blow


I'd zoobity-obity-zoobity-obity-zoobity-obity--obity-zoobity,
Get down with those Cats, Dad!


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is an excellent question. When I hear the horns blow the first thing I do is throw my crack and weed out the window. Next I hit the gas peddle like a back talking bitch . If I can't shake the pigs I will usually drive off a bridge and kill myself; but I have only had to do this five or six times.


I dont think u can shake the Four Horsemen!


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I dont think u can shake the Four Horsemen!



Please I don't sweat those bitches


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please I don't sweat those bitches


When they hit yo ass with  every plague known to man.......


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> When they hit yo ass with  every plague known to man.......



Please I fear no fictional characters!


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

John H! Will u take that dick out of yo ass and anwser this thread!


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please I fear no fictional character!


If I could only see the look on your face during your judgement. "BUT I DIDNT KNOW!"


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> John H! Will u take that dick out of yo ass and anwser this thread!



Spoken like a true Christian, Jesus must be in Heaven shining bright with pride knowing you are living his word.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah. Sad thing is that well be sittin pretty, dressed in white. You heard it here first foreman. Buy a bible now, and keep it around, so when the Tribulation begins, you can know what the heck is going on...


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah. Sad thing is that well be sittin pretty, dressed in white. You heard it here first foreman. Buy a bible now, and keep it around, so when the Tribulation begins, you can know what the heck is going on...



I have read the bible a dozen times, and was born again in 1987. Then I came to my senses..........you are full of pride and you judge....you will burn.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Spoken like a true Christian, Jesus must be in Heaven shining bright with pride knowing you are living his word.


FOR THE LAST TIME! I aint no damn priest.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have read the bible a dozen times, and was born again in 1987. Then I came to my senses..........you are full of pride and you judge....you will burn.


...............You do believe in God dont you?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 8, 2005)

Hunh?

Im sorry if I came off prideful, Im not really myself today. I just wanted you to have one. Like I said, sorry if I offended you.


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hunh?
> 
> Im sorry if I came off prideful, Im not really myself today. I just wanted you to have one. Like I said, sorry if I offended you.


U did not offend him in anyway.


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Hunh?
> 
> Im sorry if I came off prideful, Im not really myself today. I just wanted you to have one. Like I said, sorry if I offended you.



I'm not offended at all, you have done me no wrong........peace


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> ...............You do believe in God dont you?



Absolutely not.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah. Sad thing is that well be sittin pretty, dressed in white. You heard it here first foreman. Buy a bible now, and keep it around, so when the Tribulation begins, you can know what the heck is going on...


"You will need resuscitation, during the Tribulation,
because of your violation, of the word-da nation"


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay, cool. I didnt wanna seem all lame and judgemental. Its not my place at all, see, Im one of those Christians who knows they arent worth their weight in dog vomit. So, yah, i didnt wanna come off as all stupid and what have you...


----------



## god hand (Jun 8, 2005)

Jesse Jackson? If You dont get his getting the house maid pregnant ass. I have no respect for him.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

There will be no deliberation...
Concerning my impregnation...

Due to classification...
Or coloration!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Hi God Hand
> 
> I'm not bisexual, I just like men and women.
> 
> ...


 You left out the caps and talk about LIFE and LIVING and PURE MUSCLE


----------



## GFR (Jun 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats an excellent question Big. It is not common knowledge but I have it on good authority that Santa hats fags even more than Jesus does ( and Jesus hates them so much he will send them to the burning misery of hell for eternity) so as you can guess Santa hates them allot. Thus the fags get 0 toys.



This logic sums up god hands thinking.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This logic sums up god hands thinking.


His thinking is irrational,
Unbelievable,
Illogical,
and yet suspiciously... Homosexual!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 9, 2005)

That's outrageous, salacious, proposterous.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That's outrageous, salacious, proposterous.


*?????????? *  

This Misappropriation
Is an attempt at Redirection...

And a Pronunciation
of the burglary of *"MY"* Invention


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> This logic sums up god hands thinking.


Knida


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> His thinking is irrational,
> Unbelievable,
> Illogical,
> and yet suspiciously... Homosexual!


Your the one with the dick in your ass!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

yaw gettin outta hand w/ jesse... and god hand.. you're just out of hand.. His hands, our hands, your hands..


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> yaw gettin outta hand w/ jesse... and god hand.. you're just out of hand.. His hands, our hands, your hands..


I'm cool man! I'm cool! I might trip once in a while but I'm cool.  U is to


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

got hand? said:
			
		

> I might trip once in a while but I'm cool


GOT HAND  must learn to control his Temperature...
So that on the Exterior...
He has the ability to Reassure...
his Character...
Is not Immature!


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

Y should I show respect to a non-believer?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Y should I show respect to a non-believer?




misguided youngn'


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 9, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> misguided youngn'


I agree.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Y should I show respect to a non-believer?


because the person you believe in said you should


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

got hand? said:
			
		

> Y should I show respect to a non-believer?


for Instance...

your Insistance
on Resistance
could harm recruitment of new Christians


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

What most people dont understand is that there is a difference bewteen a christian and a person who believes in god and his son. I wonder how many got what I just said.


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What most people dont understand is that there is a difference bewteen a christian and a person who believes in god and his son. I wonder how many got what I just said.



You are going to burn in hell for sure


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are going to burn in hell for sure


Shit u might be right! But at least I'll have u with me!


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What most people dont understand is that there is a difference bewteen a christian and a person who believes in god and his son. I wonder how many got what I just said.


count me out


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

Can u imagine the torment for non believers!


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Shit u might be right! But at least I'll have u with me!



Well if I am wrong then yes I'll be burning in hell too


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> count me out


Did u understand what I said?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Well if I am wrong then yes I'll be burning in hell too


i'll put in a good word for you


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> i'll put in a good word for you


Like........" He come pair u to santa!"


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Like........" He come pair u to santa!"



That pic in your avatar has to go...........its creepy


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That pic in your avatar has to go...........its creepy


Okay itll go  Its one of my favorite video game characters! Ill look for something else. Forefuck.


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Okay itll go  Its one of my favorite video game characters! Ill look for something else. Forefuck.



I was worried you were half a fag with that creep pic
The new one is much better


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I was worried you were half a fag with that creep pic
> The new one is much better


I was waiting for somebody to say that shit!


----------



## god hand (Jun 9, 2005)

Whats all that white stuff around your avatar person mouth? U disgust me!  "And that was the first time I sucked a dick for crack!"


----------



## GFR (Jun 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Whats all that white stuff around your avatar person mouth? U disgust me!  "And that was the first time I sucked a dick for crack!"



Remember what the Bible says: He without sin cast the first rock. And I shall smoketh it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Remember what the Bible says: He without sin cast the first rock. And I shall smoketh it.








			
				Tyrone Biggums said:
			
		

> My feet are strong Joe Rogan.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Whats all that white stuff around your avatar person mouth? U disgust me!  "And that was the first time I sucked a dick for crack!"



Now that you mention it, that "anime" character does look 193% gay.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Now that you mention it, that "anime" character does look 193% gay.


BD...  Where are your Gallery pics?...

*<haxasaurus_h3x> dewd, i leik pwnz0r newbz with my 1337z0r pha4tbawt w/ all sober variants--ghot a 2k net.
<big_dyl> more "leik" not
<haxasaurus_h3x> yew tryna tew get pwnt tew?
<big_dyl> hay pal, i 0wn so many boxes they had to recreate the OSI model with an extra protocol layer to compensate for my drdos packet streams. 
* big_dyl has quit. (Connection reset by peer)*

_Have you taken the geek test?   _


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Now that you mention it, that "anime" character does look 193% gay.


Your talking about the one before right?


----------



## John H. (Jun 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Why do I think same sex marriages are wrong, because its wrong religiously. If this country keep trying to change Gods laws (which it was built on!) then its gonna suffer big time! These so called Christan's keep letting things slide. Same sex marriages, Trying to change the pledge "one nation under God" Taking down a ten commandments statue, why are these people trying to make God mad? But when something like 9-11 happen, U people like John H feel all sad and ask God "Why did u let this happen?" U people will never learn. And if u do, it'll be to late.



Hi god hand,

I can't believe I didn't see this until now...

Marriage is Man-made. It is a creation of Man and religion. NOT God and NOT Christ. This country WAS NOT founded on "God's law" - it is founded on freedom of religion - to believe or not to believe. Religion and the government MUST be TOTALLY separate from each other and neither should ever have ANY influence on each other. Our Founding Fathers KNEW about the ABUSES of religion so they WANTED TOTAL SEPARATION of religion and goverment because of those religious abuses. They wanted a place in the world where people could live peacefully WITHOUT interference from religion. 

The "pledge" never had the words "under God" until about 1954 or so when under the then President Eisenhower  those words were put into the Pledge of Allegiance. They were NOT in the original pledge.

The Ten Commandments - a RELIGIOUS article - do not belong on Public Property. Doing that or allowing that is perpetuating ONE religion at the expense of all the other thousands. It is an unfair advantage created by allowing this to happen on public property. It is wrong pure and simple. 

God "mad"? I think if God is "mad" (angry) He would be at all the BULLSHIT "religion" does in His name when in fact He has nothing to do with all the BULL "religion" is famous for. Hate and bigotry being only two examples. 

God had ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with 911! That was because of the extremist "religious beliefs" of some who belong to one type religion. And they did what they did based on their religious beliefs. And are still at it.

If someone wants to get married they can do that in a church. 

I think all people should be able to be in a "domestic partnership" for all legal purposes such as but not limited to health issues, property, and so on... THEN, if someone wants to "get married" they could do that in a "church" that would be willing to perform this act. Since "religion" IS CREATED BY MAN, Men could form a new "religion" which ALLOWS two people of the same-sex to be married if they so choose and that "marriage" like all others should - since it would be a religious institution - be recognized as are other marriages.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 11, 2005)

Hmmm..... Fags could make their own religion? Homoism!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Fags could make their own religion? Homoism


if the good revered could read from a magic Prism..
I might find that this "Homoism"...
could cause christianity a Schism...
in the search for Truism...


----------



## god hand (Jun 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> if the good revered could read from a magic Prism..
> I might find that this "Homoism"...
> could cause christianity a Schism...
> in the search for Truism...


You suck!


----------



## John H. (Jun 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Hmmm..... Fags could make their own religion? Homoism!



Hi god hand,

What's this at the bottom of your posts: "Slob on my knob..."?

Maybe you too could "join" the "Homoism"?

Ya never know until you try. Hey, it just might REALLY put a SMILE on your face...        

Take Care, John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 13, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> What's this at the bottom of your posts: "Slob on my knob..."?
> 
> ...



John H, which one do u like, Dick or Pussy?


----------



## John H. (Jun 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> John H, which one do u like, Dick or Pussy?



Hi god hand,

I like people - Human Beings - MEN and WOMEN.

It is all about HONESTLY CARING about someone NOT about the Gender of the person you CARE about. And they you. I NEVER use others and they never use me. That goes on all the time and that is why many are so unhappy.

What's the "Slob on my knob..." at the end of your posts?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I mean, Jesus is the only person born not to commit a sin! How in the hell is I suppose to live up to that?


So why did he give himself up to be crucified, he was so powerful he could have stayed alive and turned all of the rocks into bread to feed the millions of starving people, he could have cured all of the sick, and helped the blind to see, then he could have brought peace to the lands, but instead he took the lame way out and hurried up to Heaven so he could laugh at all of us measely humans who are the children of God, but God calls him his only son like he disowned us or something.  Fuck your God he never wanted me anyway.


----------



## god hand (Jun 13, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> What's the "Slob on my knob..." at the end of your posts?
> 
> Take Care, John H.


Its a song. Type it in a yahoo search.


----------



## god hand (Jun 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> So why did he give himself up to be crucified, he was so powerful he could have stayed alive and turned all of the rocks into bread to feed the millions of starving people, he could have cured all of the sick, and helped the blind to see, then he could have brought peace to the lands, but instead he took the lame way out


If he had did all of this, wouldnt that be the lame way out? How would he know whos with him or against him? Think about what u type before u type.


----------



## god hand (Jun 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> John H, which one do u like, Dick or Pussy?


John H, I want an answer!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 13, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> If he had did all of this, wouldnt that be the lame way out? How would he know whos with him or against him? Think about what u type before u type.


With him or against him, or who bows at his feet and who doesn't, why does everyone think God would be some egomaniacal All Hail to Thee entity.  If there is a god or gods they have no ego or they would make their presence known for the glory.  

 And even if this is some test I don't want to die knowing I'm just some fucking experiment or game some more powerful being is using to make itself feel better.


----------



## god hand (Jun 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> With him or against him, or who bows at his feet and who doesn't, why does everyone think God would be some egomaniacal All Hail to Thee entity.  If there is a god or gods they have no ego or they would make their presence known for the glory.
> .


If he made his presence known...........that would be just to easy.


----------



## god hand (Jun 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> And even if this is some test I don't want to die knowing I'm just some fucking experiment or game some more powerful being is using to make itself feel better.


Yes I agree, I do not think this shit is fair. But who am I to question God?


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> So why did he give himself up to be crucified, he was so powerful he could have stayed alive and turned all of the rocks into bread to feed the millions of starving people, he could have cured all of the sick, and helped the blind to see, then he could have brought peace to the lands, but instead he took the lame way out and hurried up to Heaven so he could laugh at all of us measely humans who are the children of God, but God calls him his only son like he disowned us or something.  Fuck your God he never wanted me anyway.



Hi Maniclion,

...Which is why I think it is all contrived - created - (The Bible) - a story - a fairy tale - fiction. Musings written by those that really had nothing better to do and certainally did not work for a living and had a lot of time on their hands where the sand blows all the time and everywhere and it is hot and humid and had people ask them questions they HAD NO ANSWER for so they dreamed them up as they went along. AND it IS the POWER over others they were after - the ability to themselves be rich at the expense of all others...

Any reasonable, thoughtful, down-to-earth, common-sense person would certainly wonder why it is said that God, who is supposed to be all powerful we are told, all knowing, all loving, etc. - why would He ever create a world with so much misery and hatred. He just as easily could have made a world where everyone gets along well and without all the bullshit - which RELIGION IS FULL OF! And we are told God is our Father - I am a Father and there is NO WAY I would ever do that to any of my children and my children's children....

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Any reasonable, thoughtful, down-to-earth, common-sense person would certainly wonder why it is said that God, who is supposed to be all powerful we are told, all knowing, all loving, etc. - why would He ever create a world with so much misery and hatred. He just as easily could have made a world where everyone gets along well and without all the bullshit - which RELIGION IS FULL OF! And we are told God is our Father - I am a Father and there is NO WAY I would ever do that to any of my children and my children's children....
> 
> Take Care, John H.



Sounds like you want a world which removes free will.   You forget, PEOPLE CHOOSE to be evil.  They CHOOSE to NOT get along.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> If he had did all of this, wouldnt that be the lame way out? How would he know whos with him or against him? Think about what u type before u type.




Hi god hand,

Lame way out?!  Are you kidding?! 

Someone that is supposed to KNOW ALL, we are told,  and IS ALL POWERFUL certainly would have the knowledge of who is for or against Him! And well before they were even born!!

I certainly would NEVER have my Son crucified - put to death - for the "sins" of Man - hell I would have the power to make this world a good place for all without all the BULLSHIT. There would be no reason for someone to die because I would not have created such BULLSHIT in the first place. 

And you talk about "thinking"?!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> Lame way out?!  Are you kidding?!
> 
> ...



You speak as if you have God's knowledge. You don't, so don't try to understand something you can't.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> John H, I want an answer!



Hi god hand,

What are you asking me? Are you offering yourself to me?   

How old are you? 

Look at my answer to you above in post no. 253. I thought I did answer you.

Is there something else you are asking me?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes I agree, I do not think this shit is fair. But who am I to question God?



Hi god hand,

EVERYONE has the ABSOLUTE RIGHT to QUESTION EVERYTHING AND EVERYONE. Doing so is key to a person's survival - and knowledge and wellbeing.


Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Sounds like you want a world which removes free will.   You forget, PEOPLE CHOOSE to be evil.  They CHOOSE to NOT get along.




Hi Busy,

Since God is, we are told, ALL powerful, etc. it is entirely reasonable for a reasonable person to expect that He would - and should - create a world without the BULLSHIT. There is NO REASON for all the BULLSHIT. It is a complete waste of time and energy and contributes NOTHING. It is TOTALLY STUPID!!!

And there is nothing wrong with having free will that is constructive and meaningful and has good purposes.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> And there is nothing wrong with having free will that is constructive and meaningful and has good purposes.



free will with the requirement of 'good purpose' is NOT free will.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> You speak as if you have God's knowledge. You don't, so don't try to understand something you can't.



Hi Busy,

Not at all. And I never said that. And neither does ANYONE ELSE apparently. Although there are those that will CLAIM to have it and they are at the ROOT - the SOURCE - of the world's PROBLEMS AND UNHAPPINESS. Because they are the very people who have CREATED the BULLSHIT.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> free will with the requirement of 'good purpose' is NOT free will.



Hi Busy,

ANYONE in the "business of creating" can just as easily create good purpose and free will. That is IF they ARE ALL POWERFUL, ALL KNOWING, ALL LOVING, etc.

And there is ABSOLUTELY NO REAL REASON NOT TO. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

you are suggesting no alternative to good, therefore you really have no choice.  How is this free will?


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Whats all that white stuff around your avatar person mouth? U disgust me!  "And that was the first time I sucked a dick for crack!"



Hi god hand,

"...Disgust me"? Why?

I think you are just jealous you do not have it around your lips    

And all you have to do is ASK and you "shall receive" your "share" of "liquid"       


Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> you are suggesting no alternative to good, therefore you really have no choice.  How is this free will?



Hi Busy,

What kind of "bad" are you wanting?

Why wouldn't you still have free will? You certainly would.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Remember what the Bible says: He without sin cast the first rock. And I shall smoketh it.



Hi Foreman,

god hand just wants to "smoketh it"     - but is apparently "afraid" to just ask. Maybe he can't "swim"?     After all a REAL MAN could "drown him" I am SURE!!!    

And he'd probably LOVE IT!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Busy,
> 
> What kind of "bad" are you wanting?
> 
> ...


without the choice of doing good or evil, we would not have free will.  that is indisputable.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, the only problem is that Jesus is just a fictional character.


This really isn't providing any sterling endorsement of your mental faculties.  (i.e. surely you are not this ignorant?)

Even the most rudimentary student can read that Jesus did in fact walk the earth and exist among mankind.  Even if you refuse to believe the faith He represents you still use the CALENDAR which started in the year of his existance.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> without the choice of doing good or evil, we would not have free will.  that is indisputable.




Hi Busy,

No, you can have free will - the free will to do things good. 

What kind of "bad" are you wanting?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Busy,
> 
> No, you can have free will - the free will to do things good.
> 
> ...



putting any kind of limitations or restrictions on free will is NOT free will.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> This really isn't providing any sterling endorsement of your mental faculties.  (i.e. surely you are not this ignorant?)
> 
> Even the most rudimentary student can read that Jesus did in fact walk the earth and exist among mankind.  Even if you refuse to believe the faith He represents you still use the CALENDAR which started in the year of his existance.




Hi Witmaster,

If you (or anyone else) will THOUGHTFULLY consider where all this has its origins - the Middle East - where there is a LOT of heat, humidity, sand blowing everywhere and in everything, unemployment, people with a lot of time on their hands, people that always are seeing "visions",  constant killing of others, etc. - it CERTAINLY SHOULD CAUSE a reasonable, level-headed person to QUESTION everything about all this. And DOUBT its validity.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> putting any kind of limitations or restrictions on free will is NOT free will.



Hi Busy,

What causes you to think you can not have free will and have good things?

You'd have the free will to do good things. Why would free will require the presence of bad too?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Busy,
> 
> What causes you to think you can not have free will and have good things?
> 
> ...



free will is the freedom to do what you CHOOSE.  If you only allow people to be good, they are not free.  I don't see where the confusion lies?!?!


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> free will is the freedom to do what you CHOOSE.  If you only allow people to be good, they are not free.  I don't see where the confusion lies?!?!




Hi Busy,

What I am saying is that with good you can have free will - the free will to do things that are good.

See what I am saying?

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## Witmaster (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Witmaster,
> 
> If you (or anyone else) will THOUGHTFULLY consider where all this has its origins - the Middle East - where there is a LOT of heat, humidity, sand blowing everywhere and in everything, unemployment, people with a lot of time on their hands, people that always are seeing "visions", constant killing of others, etc. - it CERTAINLY SHOULD CAUSE a reasonable, level-headed person to QUESTION everything about all this. And DOUBT its validity.
> 
> Take Care, John H.


You know John, for someone who claims to be open-minded and intellectual you certainly have a very narrow-minded disposition on this subject.

What you just said is, basically, that people in the middle east are all disillusioned by the heat and violence and therefor cannot be trusted.  That is absurd.

Now I do realize (and respect) your profound hatred to the Christian Faith.  You are certainly not the lone ranger in that camp.  However, there is historical proof if you are willing to take the time to read it:
The ancient historical record provides examples of writers, philosophers and historians who lived during or not long after the time Jesus is believed to have lived and who testify to the fact that he was a real person.  This is what some of these people have said.

*Cornelius Tacitus*

Tacitus lived from A.D. 55 to A.D. 120. He was a Roman historian and has been described as the greatest historian of Rome, noted for his integrity and moral uprightness. His most famous works are the Annals and the Histories. The Annals relate the historical narrative from Augustus??? death in A.D.14 to Nero???s death in A.D. 68. The Histories begin their narrative after Nero???s death and finish with Domitian???s death in A.D. 96. In his section describing Nero???s decision to blame the fire of Rome on the Christians, Tacitus affirms that the founder of Christianity, a man he calls Chrestus (a common misspelling of Christ, which was Jesus??? surname), was executed by Pilate, the procurator of Judea during the reign of the Roman emperor Tiberias. Tacitus was hostile to Christianity because in the same paragraph he describes Christus??? or Christ???s death, he describes Christianity as a pernicious superstition. It would have therefore been in his interests to declare that Jesus had never existed, but he did not, and perhaps he did not because he could not without betraying the historical record.

*Lucian of Samosata*

Lucian was a Greek satirist of the latter half of the second century. He therefore lived within two hundred years of Jesus. Lucian was hostile to Christianity and openly mocked it. He particularly objected to the fact that Christians worshipped a man. He does not mention Jesus??? name, but the reference to the man Christians worship is a reference to Jesus.

*Suetonius*

Suetonius was a Roman historian and a court official in Emperor Hadrian???s government. In his Life of Claudius he refers to Claudius expelling Jews from Rome on account of their activities on behalf of a man Suetonius calls Chrestus [another misspelling of Christus or Christ]. 

*Pliny the Younger*

Pliny was the Governor of Bithynia in Asia Minor (AD. 112). He was responsible for executing Christians for not worshipping or bowing down to a statue of the emperor Trajan. In a letter to the emperor Trajan, he describes how the people on trial for being Christians would describe how they sang songs to Christ because he was a god.

*Thallus and Phlegon*

Both were ancient historians and both confirmed the fact that the land went dark when Jesus was crucified. This parallels what the Bible said happened when Jesus died. 

*Mara Bar-Serapion*

Some time after 70 A.D., Mara Bar-Sarapion, who was probably a Stoic philosopher, wrote a letter to his son in which he describes how the Jews executed their King. Claiming to be a king was one of the charges the religious authorities used to scare Pontius Pilate into agreeing to execute Jesus.

*Josephus*

Josephus was a Jewish historian who was born in either 37 or 38 AD and died some time after 100 AD. He wrote the Jewish Antiquites and in one famous passage described Jesus as a wise man, a doer of wonderful works and calls him the Christ. He also affirmed that Jesus was executed by Pilate and actually rose from the dead!

*The four Gospels*

The four Gospels are the four accounts of Jesus??? life, which are contained in the New Testament part of the Bible. Historians will tell you that the closer an historical document is written to the time of the events it describes, the generally more reliable it is as a source of information about those events. Matthew???s Gospel account of Jesus??? life is now reckoned to have been written sometime between AD 70 and AD 80. Mark???s Gospel is dated between AD. 50 and AD. 65. Luke???s Gospel is dated in the early AD 60s and John???s Gospel sometime between AD 80 and 100. If Jesus died sometime in the AD 30s, it is clear that Mark, Luke and Matthew wrote their Gospels within living memory of Jesus??? death. John???s Gospel comes later and probably outside of living memory for most as John lived to an unusually old age for the ancient period, but the accuracy of his Gospel was verified no doubt by those who read the earlier Gospels.

Another feature of the Gospels is that they were written by men who either knew Jesus personally, or who knew people who themselves knew Jesus personally. Matthew was a former tax collector who became a disciple of Jesus. Mark was a close associate of Simon Peter, who is regarded as being Jesus??? most prominent disciple whilst Jesus was on the earth. Luke was a close associate of Paul who is the most famous of Christian missionaries and who wrote the largest contribution to the New Testament. Paul, in turn, was a close colleague of Simon Peter. John was the former fisherman who became the closest disciple of Jesus. The accounts of such men need to be considered at least seriously!


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Busy,
> 
> Since God is, we are told, ALL powerful, etc. it is entirely reasonable for a reasonable person to expect that He would - and should - create a world without the BULLSHIT. There is NO REASON for all the BULLSHIT. It is a complete waste of time and energy and contributes NOTHING. It is TOTALLY STUPID!!!
> 
> ...


Uh, last time I checked, there was no BULLSHIT in the beginning. U came blame Eve for the BULLSHIT.


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Busy,
> 
> ANYONE in the "business of creating" can just as easily create good purpose and free will. That is IF they ARE ALL POWERFUL, ALL KNOWING, ALL LOVING, etc.
> 
> ...


Damn bitch! If u had kids would u let them have free will? And if u did, if they CHOSE to do something bad wouldnt u make them suffer for their wrong doing? Or would u keep them lock in a basement where u dont have to worry about them doing any wrong doing?


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> There would be no reason for someone to die because I would not have created such BULLSHIT in the first place.
> 
> ...


There was no BULLSHIT in the beginning. REMEMBER!


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> What are you asking me? Are you offering yourself to me?
> 
> ...


DO YOU LIKE DICK, PUSSY, OR BOTH! U MUST CHOOSE ONE OF THE THREE CHOICES?


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Foreman,
> 
> god hand just wants to "smoketh it"     - but is apparently "afraid" to just ask. Maybe he can't "swim"?     After all a REAL MAN could "drown him" I am SURE!!!
> 
> ...


GET YO FAGGET ASS................


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Witmaster,
> 
> If you (or anyone else) will THOUGHTFULLY consider where all this has its origins - the Middle East - where there is a LOT of heat, humidity, sand blowing everywhere and in everything, unemployment, people with a lot of time on their hands, people that always are seeing "visions",  constant killing of others, etc. - it CERTAINLY SHOULD CAUSE a reasonable, level-headed person to QUESTION everything about all this. And DOUBT its validity.
> 
> Take Care, John H.


WHAT THA......I KNOW! U AINT SAYING WHAT I THINK U SAYING?


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>



Hi Busy,

?

You DO HAVE DAMN GOOD MUSCLES!!! Keep up the good work!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Busy,
> 
> What I am saying is that with good you can have free will - the free will to do things that are good.
> 
> ...


And the free will to do bad.............YOU DUMB SON OF A BITCH! TAKE THOSE COCKS OUT YOUR NOSE AND LET OXYGEN FLOW TO YOUR BRAIN. U IDOIT! THERES NO SUCH THING AS GOOD FREE WILL OR BAD FREE WILL! THERES ONLY FREE WILL! DAMN YOUR STUPID.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Busy,
> 
> ?
> 
> ...



thanks.

what i meant was what god hand said.:  there's no "good free will" or "bad free will".. only free will


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> You know John, for someone who claims to be open-minded and intellectual you certainly have a very narrow-minded disposition on this subject.
> 
> What you just said is, basically, that people in the middle east are all disillusioned by the heat and violence and therefor cannot be trusted.  That is absurd.
> 
> ...



Hi Witmaster,

These ARE the words of MEN though. We all must remember that - or realize that. And knowing the strengths and weaknessnes of MAN must be taken into account. And their true purpose(s) for what they do  - or not.

I would not call it "hatred". I would say that I just have no use for BULLSHIT. No matter where it comes from. Or who. I can and do laugh at "whatever" jokingly but when it comes to people's lives and how they are affected (effected) I get serious! Also I am not limiting my criticism of "religion" to just the "Christian faith"....

I can assure you the heat, humidity, sand blowing everywhere and in everything, unemployment, having a lot of time on your (meaning anyone) hands, etc. DOES have its consequences...

I AM looking at all this FROM ALL PERSPECTIVES. With an OPEN MIND. If what I say was not true or did not have a shred of truth to it I would not be able to make these statements truthfully - and I AM. Because it IS TRUE.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi god hand,

Why create anything bad?

"Why can't all deeds be good? 

Why have "wrong doing"? What's its purpose?

Why would there be any need for "judgement" if all people treated each other well? There would be no need for any "eternal damnation"!

I TOTALLY DISAGREE with you on "religion" keeping people from doing wrong - hell MANY DO WRONG in the name of "religion" ALL THE TIME!!! They use their "religion" and its beliefs to DO WRONG! 

What would your reason(s) and purpose(s) be for wanting to kill anyone? What would cause you to go to that extreme?"

Take Care, John H.

People do bad things (sometimes) to get what they want. I want money! Whats the most easy way to get it? To take it! Y do u think people steal? For fun? R because they see something they dont have? Think fag think!


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Uh, last time I checked, there was no BULLSHIT in the beginning. U came blame Eve for the BULLSHIT.



Hi god hand,

The Adam and Eve story is BULLSHIT. 

There is no way God, who is all knowing, all powerful, etc. and Our Father (we are told) would EVER allow ALL people to suffer for what only two people supposedly did. NO FATHER would punish EVERY child or grand child, etc. born just because some of his children did something wrong.

And don't forget Adam and Steve - they existed too.  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Busy,
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Dont be masturbating to Busylivin avatar!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> And the free will to do bad.............YOU DUMB SON OF A BITCH! TAKE THOSE COCKS OUT YOUR NOSE AND LET OXYGEN FLOW TO YOUR BRAIN. U IDOIT! THERES NO SUCH THING AS GOOD FREE WILL OR BAD FREE WILL! THERES ONLY FREE WILL! DAMN YOUR STUPID.


There should be no Hesitation...
toward the promotion of Oxidation...
your Provocation,
is a Suffocation,
of my, so very peaceful, Meditation!


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn bitch! If u had kids would u let them have free will? And if u did, if they CHOSE to do something bad wouldnt u make them suffer for their wrong doing? Or would u keep them lock in a basement where u dont have to worry about them doing any wrong doing?



Hi god hand,

(I am NO "bitch". If you saw me in person and knew me and knew who I AM you would never make that statement!) (Rockgazer posted a photo of a Man who is very much as I AM. See it)

You are confusing having free will with being able to do both good and bad. You can have free will and everything that is done is good. Someone who is the Creator does not HAVE to create bad.

Assuming there is both good and bad and we have free will to do either we teach our children the difference and the reasons behind it all. I know I DO.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> The Adam and Eve story is BULLSHIT.
> 
> ...


  So can u tell me youve never been in a position where if somebody in your group does something wrong, everybody pay for it? If one child do something wrong, usually all kids have to pay for it.


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> 
> There is no way God, who is all knowing, all powerful, etc. and Our Father (we are told) would EVER allow ALL people to suffer for what only two people supposedly did.
> Take Care, John H.


NOBODY ON THIS EARTH KNOWS GOD PERSONALY SO U CANNOT SAY THIS!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 14, 2005)

free will
n. 
The ability or discretion to choose; free choice: chose to remain behind of my own free will. 
The power of making free choices that are unconstrained by external circumstances or by an agency such as fate or divine will.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> There was no BULLSHIT in the beginning. REMEMBER!



Hi god hand,

You are assuming that. Based on what you have been told or what you have learned. You (meaning everyone here) MUST CONSIDER ALL THINGS FROM ALL SOURCES ALL THE TIME - OBJECTIVELY and take the sum of what you learn and make your determinations based on the ALL of that...

Based on what we all know presently (as we all are now presently alive and can see) there probably ALWAYS HAS BEEN BULLSHIT. In varying degrees. And with "religion" - a WORLD OF IT!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> (I am NO "bitch". If you saw me in person and knew me and knew who I AM you would never make that statement!) (Rockgazer posted a photo of a Man who is very much as I AM. See it)
> 
> Take Care, John H.




These ARE the words of MEN (you) though. We all must remember that - or realize that. And knowing the strengths and weaknessnes of MAN must be taken into account. And their true purpose(s) for what they do - or not.

So why should we believe anything you say, obviously there is some alterior motive to every word you spread?


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> DO YOU LIKE DICK, PUSSY, OR BOTH! U MUST CHOOSE ONE OF THE THREE CHOICES?



Hi god hand,

I LOVE "all three"!!!           :bounce:                            

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> These ARE the words of MEN (you) though. We all must remember that - or realize that. And knowing the strengths and weaknessnes of MAN must be taken into account. And their true purpose(s) for what they do - or not.
> 
> So why should we believe anything you say, obviously there is some alterior motive to every word you spread?


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> GET YO FAGGET ASS................



Hi god hand,

You have NO IDEA what your are missing!!!     

Take Care, John H.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> NOBODY ON THIS EARTH KNOWS GOD PERSONALY SO U CANNOT SAY THIS!


President Bush claims he talks to god!?!   

So I guess his rabbits foot must be Bigger than yours!?


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> And the free will to do bad.............YOU DUMB SON OF A BITCH! TAKE THOSE COCKS OUT YOUR NOSE AND LET OXYGEN FLOW TO YOUR BRAIN. U IDOIT! THERES NO SUCH THING AS GOOD FREE WILL OR BAD FREE WILL! THERES ONLY FREE WILL! DAMN YOUR STUPID.




Hi god hand,

Keep my mother out of this discussion, please. She is NOT a bitch! (How would you like me addressing you that way?)

Maybe you NEED a couple of "cocks" to make you think straight!! There is oxygen in cum...    

I can assure you I am no idiot.

I hate to break the news to ya but there IS good free will and bad free will. And a combination of the two as well.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> thanks.
> 
> what i meant was what god hand said.:  there's no "good free will" or "bad free will".. only free will



Hi Busy,

I know what you and god hand are saying. But there IS good and there is bad free will. The abililty to do either or both. 

The thanks are from YOUR RESULTS - YOU EARNED AND ARE EARNING IT!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> Why create anything bad?
> 
> ...



Hi god hand,

Cool it! OK. Let's not get into the "fag" stuff or the "Son of a Bitch" stuff. BE A MAN and talk like a MAN!

Sure people sometimes do good and bad things. People can steal for the fun of it - I am sure that happens too. 

You could get money by selling yourself - people do that too. And they can also have fun at it while they are doing it... It depends entirely on their frame of mind and whether they are confortable with themselves... 

How are you doing on your workouts? How good are you doing? REMEMBER - you WANT to be SO DAMN GOOD that you can cause yourself to pass-out in disbelief when you see yourself in the mirror. Imagine how others will see you when this is true about YOU. BE WHO YOU CERTAINLY CAN BE!! AND ALWAYS KEEP IT!!!

Let's SEE some MUSCLE ON YA BUDDY - EVERYWHERE!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Dont be masturbating to Busylivin avatar!



Hi god hand,

If you can, why can't I?     

Besides, I think if that happened Busylivin would want it done in a "controlled atmosphere"...

Take Care, John H.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## John H. (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> So can u tell me youve never been in a position where if somebody in your group does something wrong, everybody pay for it? If one child do something wrong, usually all kids have to pay for it.



Hi god hand,

I am saying that God, who is supposed to be all knowing, etc. AND OUR FATHER would never have anything to do with the sh*t.

I know as a Father myself I WOULD NEVER!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Witmaster,
> 
> These ARE the words of MEN though. We all must remember that - or realize that. And knowing the strengths and weaknessnes of MAN must be taken into account. And their true purpose(s) for what they do - or not.
> 
> ...


Ok, reading through all your rhetoric am I to assume that you still believe that Jesus Christ (the man) did not exhist and is merely a fictional character to be likened to the Easter Bunny and Santa Clause?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Ok, reading through all your rhetoric am I to assume that you still believe that Jesus Christ (the man) did not exhist and is merely a fictional character to be likened to the Easter Bunny and Santa Clause?


If the lord god, and son Jesus were Fiction...
This would lay quite a Restriction...
On this good reverend's Predictions...
And may even place an Affliction...
on my Diction!?!?


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

your lack of cessation has caused regurgitation


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> Keep my mother out of this discussion, please. She is NOT a bitch! (How would you like me addressing you that way?)
> 
> ...


Your mother might not be a bitch, but u are an idiot!


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> I am saying that God, who is supposed to be all knowing, etc. AND OUR FATHER would never have anything to do with the sh*t.
> 
> ...


U HAVE KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If the lord god, and son Jesus were Fiction...
> This would lay quite a Restriction...
> On this good reverend's Predictions...
> And may even place an Affliction...
> on my Diction!?!?


DAMN U SUCK! AND PLEASE STOP PUTTING THAT DAMN MAN ON YOUR POSTS!


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> (I am NO "bitch". If you saw me in person and knew me and knew who I AM you would never make that statement!)
> Take Care, John H.


If u were big as Aronld I will still make this statement.........With a 9mm. in my hand!  BITCH!


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi god hand,
> 
> Cool it! OK. Let's not get into the "fag" stuff or the "Son of a Bitch" stuff. BE A MAN and talk like a MAN!
> 
> Take Care, John H.


I can get rid of SOB, but fag? When u just said u like dick? (and pussy)(and dick!  )


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> your lack of cessation has caused regurgitation


I assure you, Regurgitation,
through the media contraption,
using repetition and fabrication,
is the key to my salvation...


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I assure you, Regurgitation,
> through the media contraption,
> through repetition and fabrication,
> is the key to my salvation...


tack on constipation


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> If u were big as Aronld I will still make this statement.........With a 9mm. in my hand!  BITCH!


Oh shit!  Call CNN...  We got another Zealot with a gun!?


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh shit!  Call CNN...  We got another Zealot with a gun!?


What zoo did u escape from so we can put yo azz back in their!


----------



## god hand (Jun 14, 2005)

Fuck dat, lets just shoot tha bitch!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 14, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your mother might not be a bitch, but u are an idiot!




*sigh*
I wish for once...just once, that there was a person with the intent of defending the beliefs of Christianity, that WASN'T a complete fool.

It's people like you who give us a bad name kid.


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> I wish for once...just once, that there was a person with the intent of defending the beliefs of Christianity, that WASN'T a complete fool.
> 
> It's people like you who give us a bad name kid.



Anybody that respects a non believer is a fool!
I'm not trying to convert these silly fucks! I'm just trying to show them their points are false.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Anybody that respects a non believer is a fool!
> I'm not trying to convert these silly fucks! I'm just trying to show them their points are false.



You are the hypocritical fool.  A person who talks to/ridicules people like you do will not have my respect, believer or non-believer.


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> You are the hypocritical fool.  A person who talks to/ridicules people like you do will not have my respect, believer or non-believer.


Your wrong about me being a hypocrite, but your right about me trying to ridicule people. Point is, there no way in hell people like John H and Foreman are going to understand. U know this busy! So y waste your time trying to help them.


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your wrong about me being a hypocrite, but your right about me trying to ridicule people. Point is, there no way in hell people like John H and Foreman are going to understand. U know this busy! So y waste your time trying to help them.




You're wrong in that believing in God gives you a free pass to be an asshole.  Setting an example & being a better person will draw more people to God than ridiculing them.


----------



## GFR (Jun 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your wrong about me being a hypocrite, but your right about me trying to ridicule people. Point is, there no way in hell people like John H and Foreman are going to understand. U know this busy! So y waste your time trying to help them.


What exactly is it that John and I need you to enlighten us about?
There over 5 billion people in the world and  about 75-80% disagree with your religion, so I guess they are wrong too ?


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> Setting an example & being a better person will draw more people to God than calling them ridiculing them.


Set an example like............letting homos join the church! I kid, I kid!


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What exactly is it that John and I need you to enlighten us about?
> There over 5 billion people in the world and  about 75-80% disagree with your religion, so I guess they are wrong too ?


Them 5 billion people dont understand our religion.....


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Them 5 billion people dont understand our religion.....


YOU don't understand our religion.


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> YOU don't understand our religion.


(Damn now I have to do like Foreman) U mean the religion that then killed millions in Gods name? Or your fantasy, I LOVE EVERYBODY!    religion?


----------



## GFR (Jun 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Them 5 billion people dont understand our religion.....


Don't worry just give it time, the Christians are the best at forcing their beliefs on unsuspecting cultures. They travel the world like no other, telling other cultures they are wrong.


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't worry just give it time, the Christians are the best at forcing their beliefs on unsuspecting cultures. They travel the world like no other, telling other cultures they are wrong.


HA!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR FUCKING RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 15, 2005)

what a tool 

i give up


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't worry just give it time, the Christians are the best at forcing their beliefs on unsuspecting cultures. They travel the world like no other, telling other cultures they are wrong.


But this is the only way u type people is going to become christians. Most people on this thread will disagree, but even u (your bitch ass!  ) know its true, which is easier, giving people the choice to become christians, or putting them in a life or death decision? Even yo ass will turn christian with a gun to yo head.


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> what a tool
> 
> i give up


Dont fight history busylivin!


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> But this is the only way u type people is going to become christians. Most people on this thread will disagree, but even u (your bitch ass!  ) know its true, which is easier, giving people the choice to become christians, or putting them in a life or death decision? Even yo ass will turn christian with a gun to yo head.




how old are you? I have a pain in the pit of my stomach realizing I'm probably debating with a ten year old


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Don't sell yourself too short BL.  He's all of 18 or 19 I think.


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> how old are you? I have a pain in the pit of my stomach realizing I'm probably debating with a ten year old


Your talking to an 18 year old that......what tha...are u debating?


----------



## god hand (Jun 15, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Don't sell yourself too short BL.  He's all of 18 or 19 I think.


Rover I can answer my own damn ?'s


----------



## busyLivin (Jun 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your talking to an 18 year old that......what tha...are u debating?


nope, just finished


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 15, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Rover I can answer my own damn ?'s


yea, but you suck at it.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 16, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi BigDyl,
> 
> Take Care, John H.



Hi John,


Whats up?


Take Care, BigDyl

The End.


----------



## John H. (Jun 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> NOBODY ON THIS EARTH KNOWS GOD PERSONALY SO U CANNOT SAY THIS!




god hand,

EXACTLY. And the "subsitute" used by some is "religion" - something COMPLETELY MAN-MADE - a  very poor choice...

John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> These ARE the words of MEN (you) though. We all must remember that - or realize that. And knowing the strengths and weaknessnes of MAN must be taken into account. And their true purpose(s) for what they do - or not.
> 
> So why should we believe anything you say, obviously there is some alterior motive to every word you spread?




Hi "I",

I would say that any alterior motive I might have would honestly be that ALL people consider ALL information from ALL sources ALL the time objectively. With an OPEN MIND. And anyone that questions anything I have to say I WOULD EXPECT THEM to check out what I have to say FOR THEMSELVES and see the truthfulness and validity to what I say.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your mother might not be a bitch, but u are an idiot!




god hand,

Coming from you - an apparent "self-professed mature adult" I take that as a compliment. The "Idiot" part.

As to the "mother" and "bitch" part, I have a fist ready for you. Believe it. We'll see who IS the MAN.

Exactly how old ARE you? You write as if you are about 12? When do you plan on growing up?

John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 16, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi "I",
> 
> I would say that any alterior motive I might have would honestly be that ALL people consider ALL information from ALL sources ALL the time objectively. With an OPEN MIND. And anyone that questions anything I have to say I WOULD EXPECT THEM to check out what I have to say FOR THEMSELVES and see the truthfulness and validity to what I say.
> Take Care, John H.


Yeah, but to say the bible was written because sombody got really bored is some off the wall shit!


----------



## John H. (Jun 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Your wrong about me being a hypocrite, but your right about me trying to ridicule people. Point is, there no way in hell people like John H and Foreman are going to understand. U know this busy! So y waste your time trying to help them.




god hand,

It IS YOU that is fooling yourself. Your words and how you speak let everyone know that without question.

Like so many, you seem to accept anything that others tell you without doing any checking on its validity yourself with an open mind. That is a mark of an immature person. And one with a very closed mind. And by being thus you are yourself wasting YOUR time. And others.

John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> But this is the only way u type people is going to become christians. Most people on this thread will disagree, but even u (your bitch ass!  ) know its true, which is easier, giving people the choice to become christians, or putting them in a life or death decision? Even yo ass will turn christian with a gun to yo head.



god hand,

You need desperately to develop your ability to discuss things constructively. And learn something before you make any attempt at any subject beforehand - objectively.

John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 16, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> god hand,
> 
> It IS YOU that is fooling yourself. Your words and how you speak let everyone know that without question.
> 
> ...


I've done my research! Its u that havent done yours! Believing that dessert storms made people write the bible!


----------



## god hand (Jun 16, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> god hand,
> 
> You need desperately to develop your ability to discuss things constructively. And learn something before you make any attempt at any subject beforehand - objectively.
> 
> John H.


U aint lying about that!


----------



## John H. (Jun 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> 
> Whats up?
> ...




Hi Big,

Nothing out of the ordinary I guess. How's your workouts coming along? STAY WITH IT. It is the one gift a man can give himself and it means the most.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yeah, but to say the bible was written because sombody got really bored is some off the wall shit!




god hand,

THINK and PONDER that possibility for awhile - and while you are at it check into the background of the people that wrote it and where they came from and the conditions that existed and exist.

People do strange things when they are desperate and/or have a lot of time on their hands...

John H.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi "I",
> 
> I would say that any alterior motive I might have would honestly be that ALL people consider ALL information from ALL sources ALL the time objectively. With an OPEN MIND. And anyone that questions anything I have to say I WOULD EXPECT THEM to check out what I have to say FOR THEMSELVES and see the truthfulness and validity to what I say.
> 
> Take Care, John H.




How can we check out what you say about yourself when all you provide is a bunch of maybes and what if's?

You ask for us to Keep an Open mind and be objective, and check out what you have to say, but you provide no proof as to who you are.  Just I look like so and so God like Figure.


----------



## John H. (Jun 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> How can we check out what you say about yourself when all you provide is a bunch of maybes and what if's?
> 
> You ask for us to Keep an Open mind and be objective, and check out what you have to say, but you provide no proof as to who you are.  Just I look like so and so God like Figure.



Hi "I",

"...maybes and what if's... (about myself)? Why would I have any reason to lie about myself?  What I say is true about myself. You could certainly say the same thing about anyone else on this Board - even you.

"...Proof as to who you are"? Rockgazer posted a photo of a Man that very closely resembles me (Nick Auger). Even if I were to post an actual photo how would you feel it was true? 

My family and my friends are foremost. Their protection is paramount. 

Take Care, John H.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2005)

I wouldn't really care whether you posted a photo of yourself.  But what you portray yourself as, is farfetched by many, on both your physical appearance and the enviornment you live in.  You try to portray everything surrounding you as perfect.

Just doesn't seem believable.

BTW John H.  I don't have a problem with you, as a matter of fact I agree with you on many things.  I just think the way you portray your point of view shows alot of ignorance and not having an open mind or being objective, something you preach for everyone else to be.


----------



## god hand (Jun 16, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You try to portray everything surrounding you as perfect.
> 
> Just doesn't seem believable.


Most gay people are happy....go figure.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2005)

And most assholes are Assholes... Go figure!


----------



## maniclion (Jun 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I've done my research! Its u that havent done yours! Believing that *dessert* storms made people write the bible!


They could have had huge sugar rushes that altered their state of mind, I mean if cheesecakes started falling from the sky I'd be thanking somebody and it would probably be a God or Gods.


----------



## GFR (Jun 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Rover I can answer my own damn ?'s


Your sig is wrong.....from the movie "They Live 1988"? This is what Roddy Piper says as he walks into the bank, " I came here to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of bubble gum".


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your sig is wrong.....from the movie "They Live 1988"? This is what Roddy Piper says as he walks into the bank, " I came here to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of bubble gum".


YA right it is! I didnt get this from a movie though, I got it from a game, couldnt remember what it said, been like five years. Thanks Forefuck!


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> YA right it is! I didnt get this from a movie though, I got it from a game, couldnt remember what it said, been like five years. Thanks Forefuck!


No problem cock smoker, I just wanted to help.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No problem cock smoker, I just wanted to help.


Disgusting. I guess this is what happen to your avatar?  I throught is was crack.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Disgusting. I guess this is what happen to your avatar?  I throught is was crack.


Using crack is a choice, being gay isn't....so Fag hand its not your fault you love big hairy men.


----------



## John H. (Jun 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I wouldn't really care whether you posted a photo of yourself.  But what you portray yourself as, is farfetched by many, on both your physical appearance and the enviornment you live in.  You try to portray everything surrounding you as perfect.
> 
> Just doesn't seem believable.
> 
> BTW John H.  I don't have a problem with you, as a matter of fact I agree with you on many things.  I just think the way you portray your point of view shows alot of ignorance and not having an open mind or being objective, something you preach for everyone else to be.



Hi "I",

Now I see what you are saying - at least in part. I wondered what you meant.

As for my physical appearance, Rockgazer posted a photo of Nick Auger for me - he represents what I DO look like body-wise as close as possible. Some here asked that I post a photo so rather than posting one that is of me I choose to post one of someone who is very close to what I look like. I am not saying that because I personally believe that about myself but because people who ACTUALLY KNOW ME PERSONALLY have told me that I do. They have seen the photos of Nick Auger and have told me that I DO look a lot like him - in fact they say that very strongly. I do have the very same physical characteristics and build. Nick is a very close match honestly speaking I guess. I am not going to post actual photos for the protection and peace of my family and my friends given the hatred and the bigotry and narrow-mindedness of some people. I do not want to bring that on those I care about and love. And no one should. I should, though, be able to express myself without having to fear - for them ( can take damn good care of myself!) - doing that but America is a Nation of  some people who hate and are bigoted - not all THANK GOD but far too many and many seem to root their condition in their "faith" ("religion") and would have others think THEY are "SO PURE" and "godly"... Believe me, I know the difference and I know GOOD people when I see and hear from them - NOT just those I agree with but those that TRULY ARE GOOD... Their actions and their speech and their thoughts show that...

As for where I live, I AM real lucky I guess and I KNOW that so I protect that AND MY FAMILY AND FRIENDS because I know there are those out there that would do whatever they could to somehow take that away if they thought they could. I have worked damn hard for what I have and intend to protect it to my death and believe me I am very capable of defending... Those that KNOW me KNOW. My farm IS a very beautiful home yes and I work and do my very best to have it that way - it is our foundation our home and here we do not let any bullshit come upon it or our lives - there's enough of that in this world... People NEED a good place to live life and a place where they CAN feel very safe and happy - I wish ALL people could have a place for themselves and those they truly care about that is their "heaven"...

As for problems, I have them just like anyone else and I deal with them just like anyone else or at least try - bills (which I do have a lot of control over and do keep to the VERY MINIMUM - I do like to pay in cash whenever possible and I do not like to borrow for any reason if at all possible - I do not like getting bills and receiving threatening letters if I would be late so I do without if I can not pay cash and only borrow when there is absolutely no way around it and get it paid back REAL FAST, things breaking down, children and their problems (and their fun too), a sister that has a husband that will not take care of her and be the husband he should be and take care of his own children - he has left her probably 15 times  "high and dry" and they have 5 children - my parents ended up raising her children, etc. ... People do not like hearing about other people's problems many times... 

As for ignorance, I have never professed to know everything - far from that. I do not think I know all that much myself - but I do try my best. No one knows it all. I am not sure what you are saying here so you will have to explain that more.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 18, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> YA right it is! I didnt get this from a movie though, I got it from a game, couldnt remember what it said, been like five years. Thanks Forefuck!




god hand,

You CLAIM to be "christian" and want others to think of you as "godly" and somehow "pure"...

Now look at what you have closed your remarks with above to Foreman: "Thanks Forefuck!" when addressing Foreman. That's "big man" of you! (being sarcastic to you here). When do you plan to ever grow up and BE a Man? Your total disrespect for others says a LOT about you and Foreman SHOWS HE IS VERY MUCH A REAL  MAN AND VERY MATURE  AND SHOWS RESPECT TO OTHERS even when he is talking to you but you just keeping acting like a complete idiot! And even children would not speak and address others as you DO. Yet you CLAIM and would have all others "think" you are so "christian", etc.

FOREMAN IS THE MAN you are NOT. Try shuting up for a change and LISTEN to what people say to you and CONSIDER what they say WITH AN OPEN MIND and make the honest effort to BECOME a MAN in the truest sense. Look at yourself and see yourself OBJECTIVELY and make any corrections that ARE necessary for your betterment.

Am I perfect - NO. I have my faults just as everyone else - but at least I work hard at making myself a better person. Honestly. You have a lot of work to do. YOU are in charge of your life and your destiny and your relationships with others. How you conduct yourself says a lot about you.

Try growing up - honestly.

John H.


----------



## John H. (Jun 18, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> They could have had huge sugar rushes that altered their state of mind, I mean if cheesecakes started falling from the sky I'd be thanking somebody and it would probably be a God or Gods.



Hi Maniclion,


The climate where people live DOES HAVE a HUGE effect on their lives and their living and how they conduct themselves. I see evidence of that all the time around here (Pennsylvania)  for example. When it is hot and humid and just plain nasty people are nasty and hateful and "have visions". When a Canadian front comes in and the weather IS PLEASANT AND SANE and the humidity level is low people are decent and kind and sane. So in a place where the weather is hateful and atrocious people do extreme things and the area of the world I was speaking about - The Middle East - a TREMENDOUS AMOUNT of hatred, bigotry, narrow-mindedness, etc. exists - and MURDER. And ALWAYS HAS - anyone can see the evidence of that if they really want to and open their eyes to the facts. This area of the world HAS ALWAYS BEEN HATEFUL! The climate is ALWAYS HATEFUL.

Weather DOES affect (effect) people BIGTIME - and their "thinking" and their actions.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> god hand,
> 
> You CLAIM to be "christian" and want others to think of you as "godly" and somehow "pure"...
> 
> ...



Whats up John
I think when god hand refers to me this way its just harmless fun. He knows I enjoy the banter between us, and I think he also knows I don't take offense...


----------



## John H. (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Whats up John
> I think when god hand refers to me this way its just harmless fun. He knows I enjoy the banter between us, and I think he also knows I don't take offense...




Hi Foreman,

SSDD Buddy!!! GOOD to hear from ya!!!

I HOPE SO!!!! I just had to ask god hand though because sometimes I wonder if he really is just joking or trying to be disrespectful and hateful. I HOPE he IS just joking around. 

I see nothing wrong with banter as long as it does not harm another and that each understands it as just banter.


I just want to make sure is all. Sometimes god hand comes off as joking and sometimes he seems to not be joking and trying to be a "smart ass"...

NEVER STOP BEING YOUR VERY BEST - this is GOOD for everyone!!! Especially in Bodybuilding!!!

Take Care, John H.


----------



## god hand (Jun 18, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> god hand,
> 
> You CLAIM to be "christian" and want others to think of you as "godly" and somehow "pure"...
> John H.


Listen John Hoe, I believe in God and Jesus Christ. I am not a Holy person as u can tell. So dont say this shit anymore. Seriously its worthless.


----------



## god hand (Jun 18, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> god hand,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I think your taking things a little to seriously buddy!  When I'm not serious I called him Forefuck just like when he isnt serious he called me Fag Hand. He helped me fix my signature and I had no problem that thats y I said thanks......Forefuck being sarcastic just like he be when he calls me Fag Hand........u stupid ass fagget cock UP the ass bitch! AND I'M NOT BEING SARCASTIC!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 18, 2005)

Lightning Strike or similar event = GOD?







This has to be Gothand?'s new AVI


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The real question is... will Santa Claus still give you presents if your gay?


No he wont so dont look under the tree this year


----------



## skaterdude (Jun 10, 2006)

hate the haters.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> No he wont so dont look under the tree this year


----------



## GFR (Jun 10, 2006)

Bump


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 11, 2006)

Hump


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 11, 2006)

What happened to the separation of church and state?

Beyond that, I really don't think God cares as much as you think he does about homosexuality, or sexual choices in general.  I think he cares more about hypocrasy, greed, malice, fucking over other people, etc.  I think he has more of a problem with preachy fundamentalist Christians who think it's okay to sin in the name of attacking others who sin.

Also, just because they aren't getting married doesn't mean they aren't buttfucking each other, so just let it be.  Either way they are going to Hell in your eyes.  Whether they get married or not makes no difference to you.  You're not supposed to get divorced either, but that's standard procedure these days.  The "sacrament" of marriage is largely devoid of religious connotation these days.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What happened to the separation of church and state?
> 
> Beyond that, I really don't think God cares as much as you think he does about homosexuality, or sexual choices in general.  I think he cares more about hypocrasy, greed, malice, fucking over other people, etc.  I think he has more of a problem with preachy fundamentalist Christians who think it's okay to sin in the name of attacking others who sin.
> 
> Also, just because they aren't getting married doesn't mean they aren't buttfucking each other, so just let it be.  Either way they are going to Hell in your eyes.  Whether they get married or not makes no difference to you.  You're not supposed to get divorced either, but that's standard procedure these days.  The "sacrament" of marriage is largely devoid of religious connotation these days.


----------



## topolo (Jun 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What happened to the separation of church and state?



Separation of church and state is not mentioned anywhere in the constitution.


----------



## GFR (Jun 11, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Separation of church and state is not mentioned anywhere in the constitution.


True story, GWB had that part removed and all history books changed so they now do not mention it.


----------



## topolo (Jun 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story, GWB had that part removed and all history books changed so they now do not mention it.



He is a very powerful man.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> He is a very powerful man.




I have something powerful between my legs.


----------



## topolo (Jun 11, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have something powerful between my legs.


----------



## god hand (Jun 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have something powerful between my legs.


Let me guess, a vagina?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have something powerful between my legs.




12hp vibrator?


----------



## god hand (Jun 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> 12hp vibrator?


----------

